# Teamspeak 3 Server im Autostart



## LastChaosTyp (23. September 2015)

Hallo PCGHler,

ich habe mir letztens nen kleinen Rootserver gemietet, auf dem nur ein Teamspeak 3 Server läuft. Als OS benutze ich Ubuntu 15.04 64 Bit. Da ich den Server ab und zu neustarte, würde ich gerne den TS3 Server in den Autostart einfügen. Dazu habe ich ein Script von einer anderen Seite an mich angepasst, was wie folgt aussieht:

```
#!/bin/sh
### BEGIN INIT INFO
# Provides: 		teamspeak3
# Required-Start: 	$local_fs $network
# Required-Stop:	$local_fs $network
# Default-Start: 	2 3 4 5
# Default-Stop: 	0 1 6
# Description: 		Teamspeak 3 Server
### END INIT INFO
 

# INIT Script by www.SysADMINsLife.com
######################################
# Customize values for your needs: "User"; "DIR"

USER="ts3"
DIR="/home/ts3/tmt"
 
###### Teamspeak 3 server start/stop script ######
 
case "$1" in
start)
su $USER -c "${DIR}/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
;;
stop)
su $USER -c "${DIR}/ts3server_startscript.sh stop"
;;
restart)
su $USER -c "${DIR}/ts3server_startscript.sh restart"
;;
status)
su $USER -c "${DIR}/ts3server_startscript.sh status"
;;
*)
echo "Usage: {start|stop|restart|status}" >&2
exit 1
;;
esac
exit 0
```

Hier mal die Seite: Teamspeak 3 Server autostart Skript - Debian / Ubuntu Linux

Danach habe ich das Script per 

```
chmod 755 /etc/init.d/teamspeak3
```
ausführbar gemacht und mit

```
update-rc.d teamspeak3 defaults
```
in den Autostart kopiert.

Wenn ich das Skript dann so ausführe "/etc/init.d/teamspeak3 start", startet der TS auch, aber eben nicht bei nem Reboot.
Mein Ubuntu läuft im Runlevel 5.

Wo ist der Fehler?

Danke und nen schönen Abend noch
Henri


----------



## Malkolm (23. September 2015)

Ist denn unter /etc/init.d/rc5.d/ auch ein entsprechender softlink auf das startscript vorhanden? Etwas in der Art "S15teamspeak3" ?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. September 2015)

So, da ist ein Softlink, aber "S01teamspeak3". Ist die 01 bzw. deine 15 die Reinfolge beim Booten? Also die mit den niedrigeren Zahlen werden zuerst gebootet?

Kann ich den ohne Probleme einfach in S15... umbenennen?


----------



## Malkolm (23. September 2015)

Ja und Ja 
Die 15 ist aber ersteinmal willkürlich, bzw. passend auf meinem Server. Schau halt, dass der Server nach den wichtigen Systemdiensten startet, dann passt es.

Du kannst es übrigens auch mit update-rc.d teamspeak3 defaults 15machen, ist eventuell einfacher. Ansonsten empfiehlt sich zum debuggen dein Startscript mit logs zu versehen, also kurzen Nachrichten in eine Logdatei.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. September 2015)

So, ich habe deinen Befehl ausgeführt und manuell in S15tesmspeak3 umbenannt, keine Besserung :/

Edit: Das Debuggen bringt nicht viel, da das Skript ja funktioniert. Außerdem kenne ich mich mit Linuxscripts nicht so aus


----------



## Jimini (24. September 2015)

Versuche es mal mit einer niedrigeren Priorität (99). 
Alternativ müsstest du das Script auch als Cronjob direkt nach einem Reboot ausführen lassen können. Hierzu öffnest du /etc/crontab mit einem Editor deiner Wahl und fügst folgende Zeile ein:

```
@reboot /etc/init.d/teamspeak3
```

MfG Jimini


----------



## LastChaosTyp (24. September 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mal das Script als Cronjob hinzugefügt, keine Besserung 
Was meinst du mit niedrigerer Priorität? Meinst du etwa sowas wie "S99teamspeak3"?


----------



## Malkolm (25. September 2015)

Bist du denn sicher, dass das Script auch ausgeführt wird?
Mit welchem User hast du denn das Script getestet? Evtl. als root?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. September 2015)

Danke für den netten Hinweis  Ja, ich habe es als Root getestet und als "ts3" (Das ist der Benutzer für den TS3-Server) kann ich es nicht ausführen 

Wie kann ich das denn beheben? Ich blicke langsam nicht mehr durch bei den ganzen Scripts und Softlinks... :/


----------



## Jimini (25. September 2015)

Versuche es mal mit "chmod +x /link/zum/Skript". Funktioniert es danach?

MfG Jimini


----------



## LastChaosTyp (26. September 2015)

So, ich kann jetzt zwar mit dem "ts3" User auf das Skript zugreifen, aber ich muss trotzdem das Userpasswort eingeben und nach dem Neustart startet der Server auch nicht alleine :/ Könnte vielleicht mal jemand per TeamViewer drüber schauen? Wäre echt super  Wenn jemand dazu bereit ist, einfach ne kurze PN an mich 

Danke und noch ne gute Nacht 
Henri


----------

